# Cherry Red Shrimpie!



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

And just cus, here's an angel after today's w/c.


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

cool pics


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful angel!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks. =)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

secuono said:


> And just cus, here's an angel after today's w/c.


What type of Angel? Beautiful!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Zebra angel


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Shrimpies love them.


----------



## Pearl2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG I LOVE ANGELS!!!!! That one is soo pretty!


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's a super nice angel you got there.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics of the RCS and angel!


----------



## Adam Kentucky (Dec 14, 2012)

I like those first two pictures of the RCS!


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice pics and shrimp


----------

